# 3 Racks of peppers going.



## ROB O (Oct 29, 2005)

Howdy:

Finally had a decent weekend so I'm smoking 3 racks of peppers here are some pics:

habaneros and ajis:

http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/1747 ... aji0ks.jpg

Cherry peppers and tomatillos:

http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/5236 ... llo3nl.jpg

Chipotles and Gueros:

http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/2018 ... ero2uk.jpg


----------



## DaleP (Oct 29, 2005)

What you plan on making with all the peppers?


----------



## ROB O (Oct 29, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> What you plan on making with all the peppers?



No specific plans really.   Once they're dried they keep for a long time.  The bulk of them get ground up and used as seasoning.  THey  make a nice addition to soups, chiles, stews, salsas, BBQ sauces  etc.



With the chipotles I make a pepper sauce:  vinegar, onion, garlic water, ketchup then let them simmer for 2 hours.  puree them in a blender and strain out the seeds.    

No reason I couldn't do this with the habaneros, the ajis, or the gueros.

I also mix the smoked gueros with fresh ones when I'm making mole.

The italian peppers I take whole slices and put them on grilled chicken sadwiches.


The tomatillos are an experiment just to see how they'd come out.   roasted the skin off two and left two with the skin on.  No idea what they'll be like.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, let's hear the results.  This is very interesting!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

What's with the dollar bill? :-k  :-k  :-k


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What's with the dollar bill? :-k  :-k  :-k


I was thinking it was for size reference.......


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't be. That's what beer bottles/cans are for. :!:


----------



## ROB O (Oct 29, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're both right.   But the only bottle I had was scotch.


----------



## ROB O (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep...  I'll post up later this PM.   Overall I'm pretty pleased with the cook.   Given the use of the guru it really couldn't have gone much easier.

The tomatillos did not work out at all.  In fact they shrivelled down to nothing.    The cherry peppers could have used about 3 hours less but I didn't feel like getting up to take them off at 3AM.

The rest of them, the ajis, guerros, habaneros and chipotles came out great and that's what I was mainly after.   kept the pit going and decided to put on an impromptu brisket.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 30, 2005)

I love peppers but I don't know one from another after I get past bell and jalapeno.  I could use a chart that rates the heat and describes taste of peppers.  Ever see one?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear that about the tomatillo's, I thought that was going to be good.

Airboss, a great mild pepper with a fruity taste is the habanero.
I eat em plain like candy.  Look for em in your local supermarket.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 30, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> I love peppers but I don't know one from another after I get past bell and jalapeno.  I could use a chart that rates the heat and describes taste of peppers.  Ever see one?



http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ww0401.htm

Ask and you shall recieve, pretty basic, but has most of the popular ones.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that about the tomatillo's, I thought that was going to be good.
> 
> Airboss, a great mild pepper with a fruity taste is the habanero.
> I eat em plain like candy.  Look for em in your local supermarket.



Habaneros=200K-300K Scoville heat units.  None hotter!  I know this now thanks to Bruce B. It appears the good captain is having sport with the ol' Airboss.  I coulda had a heart attack!   :tant: 

Bruce B:  Thanks for the reference.  It's just what I was looking for.  BBQ-4-U does it again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

The Red Savina Habanero is just a weee bit hotter..  

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/kitchart/kitchart65.html


----------



## Airboss (Oct 30, 2005)

Mrs. Airboss put together a blend of cream cheese, garlic, onions (chopped) and sausage for jalapeno stuffing today.  "Drop dead delicious" doesn't say it.  These babaies are going with us to the 4:00PM football party.  The Tampa team is playing who cares.  There is a promise of cold beer.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




****** Bruce!!!  Quit messing up my helpful advice!!!


----------



## ROB O (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that about the tomatillo's, I thought that was going to be good.
> 
> Airboss, a great mild pepper with a fruity taste is the habanero.
> I eat em plain like candy.  Look for em in your local supermarket.



I'm gonna have another try with the tomatillos.   They were on the bottom rack that stayed on too long.   Wanna see what happens when they go for 12 to 15 hours.   Might still work.


----------

